# How do I get SaddleBack homer pigeons?



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

I was just wondering whats the outcome strains to get it?
I know that you breed a saddle with a saddle and u get saddle.
But where does it comes from, is it like a pure white homer mix with other colors?
Sorry just curious.. doing an experiment..


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Not a matter of which strains you get but the genes...
Here is a thread currently going on in the genetic section which is speaking of saddle marked birds.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/nunpie-nun-to-magpie-crosslings-61053.html#post668971


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, strains have little to do with it. It's very hard to make saddle, or at least good looking ones, from scratch. So I'd suggest getting saddle homers and going from there. The color comes from one of the core breeds in the development of modern homing/racing pigeons. The Antwerp Smerle.


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

